# Big mama



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Next up to kid at River Rock Ranch....the lovely Carol. Any guesses on when and how many . She is an experienced doe and this will be my first kidding with her. Shes sticking by the doe code hard...fyi...I have to be at a wedding tomorrow for most of the day....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

udder looks like it needs to fill more - check her ligaments, I really can't tell about that from pics. I'd say 2 weeks. Do you know when she was bred?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I’d say twin doelings on the 25th!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'd say tomorrow because you have somewhere to be. Both days my does went into labor, were the only days I had plans on. I did cancel after I saw but yea....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

The last possible day she could go is October 19th....


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Still going strong


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Aaaaaaand still driving me nuts. Any day now right??


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Nahhh... udder isn't nearly tight or full enough. I would say more than 48 hours out but could be a couple weeks.


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Nahhh... udder isn't nearly tight or full enough. I would say more than 48 hours out but could be a couple weeks.


Getting there...


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hmmm maybe today's the day...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe, happy kidding.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How is everything?


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> How is everything?


Calm cool and collected....she is in no hurry but looking good


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Darn! LOL. Typical goat behavior.


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Darn! LOL. Typical goat behavior.


Doe code all the way....


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

take a trip for the day, she'll kid then


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Old Post Farm said:


> take a trip for the day


I keep coming home from work in the afternoons expecting goat babes...but nada


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Sara789 said:


> Calm cool and collected....she is in no hurry but looking good


SHE is cool, calm and collected.... but you? :dazed::crazy::bookgoat:


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> SHE is cool, calm and collected.... but you? :dazed::crazy::bookgoat:


Not so much lol your emojis are pretty accurate lol


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Just got back from the vet with my friends goat...if my nerves weren't shot before they are now. Baby died inside her goat and she went into early labor. Kids were not positioned correctly and had to be pulled by vet ..oh dear am I worried now


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh no! I am so sorry. (((((Hugs))))) 

Wait...Your friend's goat had the bad delivery? 

So yours is still ok? Just STILL pregnant? I'm sure yours will be just fine. But if it helps, I just prayed for her well being and for you to have peace.


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh no! I am so sorry. (((((Hugs)))))
> 
> Wait...Your friend's goat had the bad delivery?
> 
> So yours is still ok? Just STILL pregnant? I'm sure yours will be just fine. But if it helps, I just prayed for her well being and for you to have peace.


Thank you so much...yes my friends goat. I went with her for support. Mama will be fine. Just makes me worried with carol being so heavy...and yes still pregnant


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I am so sorry about your friend's goat kids, how sad.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad and devastating.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Sara789 said:


> Thank you so much...yes my friends goat. I went with her for support. Mama will be fine. Just makes me worried with carol being so heavy...and yes still pregnant


How is your lady?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I wouldnt be worried. 95% of goat births are uneventful, as long as theyre taken good care of... but even if they are things happen sometimes


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

S


Sfgwife said:


> How is your lady?


Stilllllll pregnant....woof. I can't believe this big girl hasn't kidded yet.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Sara789 said:


> S
> 
> Stilllllll pregnant....woof. I can't believe this big girl hasn't kidded yet.


Awwwwww ;(


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:crazy:
Doe code of honor.


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Cmooooon


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Sara789 said:


> Cmooooon


Ooooooo mucus for the win!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Sara789 said:


> Cmooooon


Welllllllll?


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Welllllllll?


Still holding onto those suckers for fear life....we will see what I come home to after work tomorrow


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Sara789 said:


> Still holding onto those suckers for fear life....we will see what I come home to after work tomorrow


Her udder looks more full today. But dangit lady! Let goooooo of those babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

GAH shes grinding her teeth and it's like nails on a chalkboard


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Poor mama go-tee


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Sara789 said:


> GAH shes grinding her teeth and it's like nails on a chalkboard


If you sleep in the barn with her it will never happen.... but... if you decide to not sleep in the barn with her it will for sure happen. Hahahahha! Poor mamans... both of you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Go Fight Deliver!

GO FIGHT DELIVER! 

:crazy::goatpull::haha::kid3::kid2:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

babies come on! everyone wants to see them mamma goat! crossing my fingers for girls for you
:storkgirl::kid3::kid3:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

:kid3::kid2::kid::haha::goatpull:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We want babies! WE WANT BABIES!!


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Officially moved into the barn. Lows in the 30s tonight here....thanks for waiting till the weather got cold CAROL


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Thats okay - everybody says cold weather boer kids grow the best of all!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Sara789 said:


> Officially moved into the barn. Lows in the 30s tonight here....thanks for waiting till the weather got cold CAROL


Man! I was hopin i would wake to cutie pie babies! This doe is really disappointin me now. Lol!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*drums fingers impatiently* C'MON, Babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

This girl still has not kidded when do I get concerned?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What's her actual due date?


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> What's her actual due date?


I dont have one. I picked her up as exposed on may 19th...so theoretically she could have been bred the exact same day I picked her up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Last date in with male is what you should go by.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

May 19 would put her at 150 days on October 9. So she'd be at 153 today. I'd definitely be keeping a CLOSE watch on her. But she could go another couple of days. If she doesn't go by Sunday evening I, personally, would be lubing up and checking to see if she's starting to dilate or not.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Do you have a buck on property? (Or maybe a neighbor does?) 
I had a doe go to day 160 last year, so I wouldn't worry quite yet.


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Do you have a buck on property? (Or maybe a neighbor does?)
> I had a doe go to day 160 last year, so I wouldn't worry quite yet.


I do but hes had a buck apron on the entire time


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> May 19 would put her at 150 days on October 9. So she'd be at 153 today. I'd definitely be keeping a CLOSE watch on her. But she could go another couple of days. If she doesn't go by Sunday evening I, personally, would be lubing up and checking to see if she's starting to dilate or not.


The little gestation calculator I used said Oct 16th was 150 days if she was bred may 19th ....I confused


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Sara789 said:


> The little gestation calculator I used said Oct 16th was 150 days if she was bred may 19th ....I confused


Hmmm, lemme count again.

Dang it! I was wrong. SO sorry! I was counting on my calendar and accidentally counted wrong due to the extra squares at the bottom of one of the months. October 16 is what it is.

In that case, no need to be concerned AT ALL!!!!! (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

I think today's the day....


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yippee!!!


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

That udder tripled overnight


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Sara789 said:


> I think today's the day....


You jus know she is gonna wait another two days right? Hahhahaha! Goooo mama goooooo!


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> You jus know she is gonna wait another two days right? Hahhahaha! Goooo mama goooooo!


She better not I came home from.work for her lol


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

That whole weird back arching butt tucking thing is contractions correct?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Sara789 said:


> That whole weird back arching butt tucking thing is contractions correct?


Yes, that's what I always see in my does when they are having contractions. Anything new with her?


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Yes, that's what I always see in my does when they are having contractions. Anything new with her?


Shes a chatty cathy....telling me all kinds of stories


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Sara789 said:


> Shes a chatty cathy....telling me all kinds of stories


My gracie was sooooo the drama llama all day long while she was in labor! She is usually very quiet. I walked up that hill so many times that day lol! Then... it got quiet.... that was the best trip! We had a bibbin not long after the lul in the storm of gracie.


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Oh my god oh my god oh my god


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Sara789 said:


> Oh my god oh my god oh my god


Ok. The pic was at noon.... it is five.....

Tap. Tap. Tap. arty:


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Here they are two wonderful lil boys


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Here


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations! They are so cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats! arty:


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

She did have 3....last was not alive and had deformed back legs


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Sara789 said:


> Here


Yay congrats! Sorry you lost one.


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

Baby goat coats lol


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh congratulations. Yay babies. Sorry for the lost one.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray for your two new boys! Oh, and sorry about the dead one. (((((Hugs)))))

How are Mom and the boys doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry one was lost.


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Hurray for your two new boys! Oh, and sorry about the dead one. (((((Hugs)))))
> 
> How are Mom and the boys doing?


Doing good...I think. The brown one has bright yellow pudding poop. Is this normal?


----------



## Sara789 (Feb 2, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> I am so sorry one was lost.


I am kind of grateful it at least was not born alive....I dont think it would have made it long with thos back legs twisted like that


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Sara789 said:


> Doing good...I think. The brown one has bright yellow pudding poop. Is this normal?


Yellow pudding is normal after the dark brown sticky poo passes.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Yellow pudding is normal after the dark brown sticky poo passes.


I chuckle when i see us all talkin bodily functions so easily in our animals. Most people jus think we nuts! While us people "in the know" know how important the poop is. Hahahahha. I saw a video this mornin of a granny readin the "i need a new bum" book to her grandson... and i had go order it for ours. Lol! I am positive my crazy dil will not appreciate it so much but i hadda! I already ordered the wonky donkey cause of the granny


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sara789 said:


> I am kind of grateful it at least was not born alive....I dont think it would have made it long with thos back legs twisted like that


Very true. 
Nature has it's way sometimes to know when something is just not right.
Though, it is sad a life is gone, we do cherish those who survived and are thriving.


----------

